# Big Walleye



## quackkilla (Mar 13, 2008)

Went out bobber fishing just before dark. fish only bite for about an hour. We caught 9 total fish. a 20 incher, 19, 17, 17, 15, a few under 13 and then this girl.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Nice fish! 
How big did she go?


----------



## qwertox (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow that a nice catch  what lure?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Very nice fish


----------



## quackkilla (Mar 13, 2008)

its was 29.5 inches we figured it weighed somewhere around 9.5 or 10. Healthy fish. Bobber fishing with leeches


----------



## ileddog (Dec 1, 2008)

VERY NICE !!!!!! :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Pigs on bobbers are awesome - nice fish.


----------



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

sweet fish


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Very nice indeed!


----------

